# how fast do rats gain weight?



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

both of my boys are out of a feed bin i have no idea of there age but i have seen much bigger rats ive noticed dante is getting chunky and ive had them just under 2 weeks i free feed oxbow regal rat adult rat food and steamed veggies and a m&m each a day i was wondering is he gaining fat or is there sometging else i should worry about


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Maybe cutting down to 1 m&m a week instead of a day might help with the weight gain?? 
I know that sugar can increase the bodies' production of fat so if there is less sugar possibly a decrease in weight gain will happen with your boys. The best of luck to you nataliea.


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

Hopefully its just fat i was worried it was something bad, were only at treats so frequently because were bonding and im teaching them to like them probably next week im gonna cut them down but with them never seen a kind human hand before i wanted them to learn treats and toys ( the shop i got them from says their feeders generaly dont see people till purchase time they are on a auto feeder to keep escaped at a minimum)


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd say to make sure you're serving the right amount of Oxbow to them, and make M&Ms a rarer treat. Instead of M&Ms people use Cheerios, gerber baby puffs, and other types of cereal food to bond and train their rats. It helps them gain less extra weight. The veggies should be fine, but just make sure it's a little bit since you're feeding them lab blocks already.

Otherwise if you have a baby rat who is growing into an adult they'll gain some weight and get much larger. Male rats get big.


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

i have no idea of there age i know they aren't fully grown yet though


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Can you get a photo of them stretched out or running. Should have a good idea from that


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I just want to note that rats can put on and lose weight extraordinarily fast. As in my rats will slim down after a day or two if I mistake their bowl of hulls from their mix as still food, and plump back up in a day or two after I have a panic attack and give them extra. A sick rat will lose weight like deflating a balloon, and a healthy one will chub if given the chance. It's in their make up, because food isnt always around so they pack it on fast.

The m&ms are best saved for giving after meds as a treat, of after a bath. They are definitely a cause for chub. You can give them a bit of your beakfast or dinner if you want to give them a daily treat, no onions, spicy, or carbonated foods and keep meat down to gum sized pieces.

But Isamu is right, we might need a few pictures


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Baby rats (up to about 3 months) gain weight quickly. Young rats (3 to about 9 months) continue gaining weight but more slowly. Adult males average about 1lb. Of course there is great variation in adult weights. This is just meant as an approximate if vague guideline. If you could weigh them it might be helpful, too.


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

sorry for the blurrs they are wiggle worms


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

ember sat a little more still by the scruff but dante wouldnt it looks bad but i promise i didnt hurt him i was super gentle


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

i dont know a weight ill try to get a scale


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

any age guesses?


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

I would say anywhere between 4-6 months old, its quite hard to tell but weight is a very good indicator. My male is about 560g and hes 2 years and 2 months old, so obviously full grown


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

im gonna try to get a kitchen scale friday to see how much they weigh


----------

